# Menopur or Gonal F?



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm due to start my 3rd and final NHS cycle of IVF in April.  Both my previous times I have used Gonal F and both were unsuccessful.  I keep reading on FF that Menopur is better than Gonal F and now I'm worried that I won't have the best chance possible if I'm using Gonal F.  

Does it make a big difference in which drug you use?  Have I been put on Gonal F because it's an NHS cycle?  In my last consultation I asked whether I needed to change drugs and they said no, but can I now request that I use Menopur instead?  I got a good number of mature eggs each time but don't know if they were good quality or not.

I really need this cycle to work!!!!!

Would love you hear your opinions.

Angie xxxx


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Angie 

I don't really know how GonalF works so unable to comment. I was on Menopur with NHS and was successful first cycle, but I think I was very lucky.  I think it may be worth asking about Menopur, I guess the decision is made in each PCT.

Hope it works for you this cycle.

Lots of luck to you.

Emma x


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

I have used both drugs on the NHS  and the results were about the same for me. I think maybe clinics prefer certain drugs as the first clinic I went to used menopur and the 2nd used gonal f. 

Good luck in April x


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies Jessica and Emma!  

I think I'll ask next time I ring the clinic and see what they say!  Just waiting to get started now! xxxxxx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I asked this question at my recent review.  The clinical director at Nurture advised that the success rate from these medications is the same.  He indicated that Menopur is more tricky to use.  Menopur is made from menopausal lady wee whereas gonal F is extracted from mice.  

You may want to ask about other things which may increase your chances of success e.g. EmbryoGlue.  

Additionally, are you getting treatment at the best clinic that your PCT will fund?  When I had my NHS funded cycle I was originally sent to a hospital with a poor success rate.  Luckily I was able to switch to the best clinic on the list (having double the success rate of the original clinic).  ICSI IVF worked first time.  

Best of luck with your third go
xx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply duck007!

I'm at Bourn Hall who were recommended by my doctor so I think they're ok.  I didn't know they made the drugs from lady wee and mice!!!!

Good luck with your next go - hopefully we'll both be successful!  xxx


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Angie Pangie,

I was given Gonal-f on my first cycle last year and produced 11 eggs, this time they tried me with Menopur and i got 10 so not much difference.I guess every clinic differs mine try one than another drug if the first doenst give you a bfp but if you reacted well to gonal f they may not see any reason to change. I disctintly remember reading the ingredients on the menopur and reading it out to DH 'its made with menopausal womens wee'!!!   But seriously there is no harm in asking them what the difference is between the two but im sure if they thought you would have morr chance of success with meno they would give it to you, different girls react differntly to both drugs its not a one fits all anyway, as hard as it is sometimes you just have to put your faith in your clinic and thrust that they are doing what is best for you xxx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks bluesbird! xxxx


----------

